# Solo Werks Coilovers - $499 Shipped* - VW | Audi | BMW from AMI



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*AMI is pleased to announce that the Solo Werks coilovers are NOW IN STOCK for the CC PQ46 platform for both 2wd and 4-motion!

Solo Werks uses VR6 spring rates and matched valving to give you the Spring Rates you ask for and the Lowering / Ride you are looking for on your CC! :thumbup:

Here are the full details:*




*Solo Werks S1 Coilover System - VW CC (PQ46) - Premium Entry Level Coilover Suspension!*



Gold Heavy Zinc Plated Housings for superb corrosion resistance
 Silver spring perches - double lock ring design
 Platform Specific Spring Rates and Matched Valving
 Front 35-55mm (1.4-2.2") Lowering Range*
 Rear 35-70mm (1.4-2.75") Lowering Range*
 Includes shortened Sway Bar End links
 3 year Limited Warranty


Each Kit contains:



2 Front Threaded Coilover Dampers -Heavy Gold Zinc Plated with dual locking ring spring perches
 2 Front Springs+2 Helper springs
 2 Front Microcellular Bump Stops
 2 Rear Dampers
 2 Front Swaybar End Links
 2 Rear Adjustable Perches
 2 Coilover Spanner Wrenches


Designed by a joint engineering staff from Germany and the USA, the S1 coilover is built for the enthusiast that is looking for an ideal balance of ride quality and performance.

In the front the S1 coilover for the MK5/6 VW/Audi Group platform features a specially designed progressive spring rate matched to a twin tube low pressure gas damper mounted in a new heavy silver zinc plated threaded coilover housing that provides not only great handling, but also exceptional corrosion resistance.

The rear features a progressive coil spring and adjustable threaded perch system with a specially tuned sport damper that is matched to the lowering range of the coil/perch combination.









*Solo Werks has added many applications to its lineup, and now has applications to cover 95% of all VW's sold in North America!*

*Solo Werks applications are NOW AVAILABLE for:*
*VW*
MK2 - All 2wd
MK3 - All 2wd
MK4 - Golf, Jetta Sedan & Wagon, Beetle - 2wd and AWD
MK4 R32
MK5 Golf, GTI, Rabbit, Jetta Sedan & Wagon, EOS - All Motors 2wd and AWD
MK6 Golf, Rabbit, Jetta sedan & Wagon, EOS - All Motors 2wd and AWD

Passat B3/B4
Passat B5/5.5 
Passat B6 Sedan & Wagon - 2wd and AWD, All Motors
Passat B7
CC - 2wd and AWD, All Motors

Tiguan - All

*Audi*
MK1 Audi TT - 2wd and AWD, All Motors
MK2 Audi TT - 2wd and AWD, All Motors

MK2 Audi A3 - 2wd and AWD, All Motors

B6/B7 Audi A4- 2wd and AWD, All Motors
*
BMW*
3 Series - 2wd All motors (non M)
E36
E46
E90

*To get your own set of Solo Werks Coilovers:*

1. Click Here to Go directly to the CC Application on our website and Buy Online!

2. PM or Email us your email address and we can send you an E-invoice that you can pay via PayPal, Visa, MC, Amex or Discover

3. Give us a call directly at 1-888-362-3117 x 101 M-F 9-5 PST and we can process your order over the phone ( Visa, MC, Amex or Discover)

*We look forward to hearing from you!

Glen @ AMI :beer:*

*Shipped price is within the lower 48 states only. Contact us via PM, Email or Phone with your ship to Zip/Postal code and we can get you the best price delivered to you. - WE SHIP WORLDWIDE!!!!!


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for the PM's and emails! :thumbup:

One of the most common questions (other than application details) has been what are the options to place your order.

We currently offer three different methods:

1. Log on to our website by clicking any of the direct links in the original post

2. Send us your email address via PM or email and we can send you an E-invoice that you can pay via PayPal, Visa, MC, Amex or Discover

3. Give us a call directly at 1-888-362-3117 x 101 and we can process your order over the phone ( Visa, MC, Amex or Discover)

Thanks again and we look forward to hearing from you!

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Photo courtesy of G Men 08 from Audizine 

*Thanks again for everyone that sent in PM's, emails and phone calls* - all that were received in the last 24 hours have been /answered returned.

All orders have also been processed and the kits that were in stock are on their way to their new owners - check your inbox's for tracking.

Thanks again!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*
One last thing to do and all orders are sent out for today....*

Thanks again to everyone who has sent in their questions and of course orders!

Tracking numbers have been issued and will be emailed shortly.

Let us know if you have any questions.

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Monday Bump!*

Thanks to everyone who put in orders over the weekend!

Our shipping staff were able to get everything out today, and tracking numbers are in your email inbox.

Let us know if you have any questions :thumbup:

Glen @ AMI:beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Another great day of shipping at AMI*! - at this rate we will sell Solo out in no time! :thumbup:

For more info and pictures of Solo Werks equipped vehicles, visit Solo Werks on Facebook by clicking Here!

Thanks again!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*All Orders placed in the last 24 hours are on the UPS/FedEx truck (lol)*

- tracking is being transmitted now :thumbup:

We have also responded to the large amount of PM's received over night, so let us know if there is any other info you are looking for.

Thanks again for the great support!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Doing what it Takes - Monday Bump!!!*

Thanks to everyone for their PM's and emails over the weekend :beer:.

All open orders have been filled and shipped this afternoon, and we have received more stock from Solo Werks.

Give us a call, email or PM for our best pricing shipped to you!

Thanks again for all the support :thumbup:

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*We appreciate all the PM's and emails!*

Let me hit a few common questions that we are getting:

- We ship from our Fresno California Warehouse to you :thumbup: Transit times can be seen in this image:










- We DO accept PayPal as well as Visa, MC, AMEX and Discover (inc Debit Cards)

- We do not have pictures of every kit installed (yet!), but Solo Werks is building its gallery on its Facebook site. Click here to go to their page!

- Yes Solo Werks is still running its Solo T Shirt promotion!

All you need to do is send them an email with the link to your NEW Review thread (a thread that you started) on any of the VW/Audi community forums with their review and pictures of their car along with your name and address and of course shirt size.


Thanks again to everyone who has ordered, and let us know if you have any questions!

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*To The Top!*

Thanks again for all the PM's, emails and orders :thumbup:

Let us know if there is anything else we can answer for you!

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*New Product Update - Release*

For those of you with MK5 & MK6's who are experiencing squeaks in your front end after installing ANY of the aftermarket coilovers Solo Werks and 034Motorsport have just released their new upgraded front strut mounts!

If you are hearing this noise:





*VW MK5 / MK6 Suspension Noise Video*

When you:


Pull out of a driveway
During slow driving on mildly rough surfaces


Some of our customers have reported this only on one side, some both. Others have this only for the first few minutes of driving and then it disappears even over the same conditions as if something is "warming up". Others report it is a constant noise and does not dissipate.
*
These are now available as an upgrade option on the AMI site - just select the 034 Density Upper Mount set from the Upgraded Strut Mounts drop down box on our website when ordering.*

They are also available separately and are a direct OEM fitment so no modification required and work with most every suspension system including FACTORY.

More information can be found in our post in the Suspension Forum:

*Squeaking Front Suspension? AMI can Help | Solo Werks | 034Motorsport*

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Its Friday - Road Trip!!!!*

Thanks again to everyone who has ordered this week!

All orders have been shipped, and tracking numbers provided via email.

Have a great weekend and let us know if there is anything we can do for you.

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Thanks again to everyone who has sent in PM's and email requests over the last week*

As usual, all orders placed over the weekend have been processed and are on the dock ready for pickup.

Let us know if you have any questions on the Solo Werks or any other product we carry!


Thanks,
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Tuesday Bump!*

:laugh:

Glen @ AMI:beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*It is not wise to upset Darth Kitty 

One more day until the weekend!*

We are running a bit early today at the warehouse, so all orders that are in have been processed and are ready for UPS/FedEx pickup.

Don't forget that we can bundle in the Boeshield T-9 Anti Corrosion spray for your coilovers to any order to winter proof your setup!

Let us know if you have any questions!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Welcome to the Weekend - Time for some Fun!*

Thanks to everyone who has sent in their questions and orders this week - All orders are filled and on their way to their new homes 

We will be visiting the SEMA show in Las Vegas for the majority of next week, but not to worry you orders will still be filled and we will try to post up some VW content and any interesting new products as we find it on the show floor.

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI :beer::beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*SEMA 2012 - DONE AND DONE!*

We are back from Vegas with our heads full of new ideas and products for 2013 

Thanks to Solo Werks for a great night with the guys at Hoonigan! :beer:

Here is a quick video of some of the carnage from that night - we are still picking the rubber out of our clothing before we moved up to get some better video eace:



Thanks again for all the orders over the last week during our sales team's absence.

Let us know if you have any questions, we are happy to help!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Another Day, another pallet of orders on the way out!*

Thanks again to everyone who has placed their orders for the Solo Werks coilover kits.

Don't forget we also offer replacement mounts & bearings including improved versions for MK5/6 vehicles, as well as Boesheild T-9 anti corrosion spray as add on products to every coilover kit - just choose your options during your checkout!

For those of you who have open orders, you should already have tracking numbers in your inbox (check your spam folder just in case).

Let us know if you have any questions, we look forward to hearing from you.

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Happy Thursday *

All orders, PM's and emails have been responded to and processed :thumbup:

Tracking to follow later this afternoon. Let us know if you have any questions and don't forget to keep the post install photos coming!

Submit them to Solo Werks for a free Solo Coilover T-shirt!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*If you see this button over the weekend- PRESS IT!!!!*

Thanks again to every one who has placed an order with AMI!

All PM's, emails and orders have been answered / processed and replies / tracking numbers are already in your inbox's 

Have a great weekend and for those of you who have Monday off - Have a Great Long Weekend :beer:

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*I think we found the Problem.... *

Thanks to everyone for their patience this week - our internet service apparently wants to break for Thanksgiving early LOL. We are now back with full facilities - not just iPads and phones  :banghead:

Not to worry though, all orders have been processed and shipped out with minimal delays, and we have finally caught up with all your PM's and emails.

Let us know if you have any questions :thumbup:

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Its Friday - Last one out has Guard duty *

After a long week of internet issues and non stop fun - TGIF!

All orders, PM's and emails have been processed and tracking numbers have been sent.

Have a great weekend, and feel free to send us a message if you have any questions.

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*
We hope everyone had a great weekend!*

Our staff is coming in a bit early this week to ensure we are ahead of the game with the upcoming USA Thanksgiving at the end of the week.

All orders have been processed and are on the dock awaiting UPS/FedEx pickup - tracking numbers should already be in your inbox. Let us know if you have any questions.

AMI will be closed for Thanksgiving on Thursday and Friday to give our staff a much deserved break.

As always we are here to answer your questions 9-5 Pacific time during the rest of the week - and after hours via PM or email.

Thanks,
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Question of the Day - LOL* 

Thanks again to everyone who has sent in their questions and of course orders! 

We are working on getting more installed pics from Solo Werks owners but we need your help! If you have a Solo Werks Coilover equipped car, contact me with your information and pics and we can host them for you if needed. Solo Werks T-shirts for everyone who participates! 

All shipping is done for the day and tracking information is being uploaded as I type this :thumbup: 

Thanks! 
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Friday Bump!!! * 

*Have a great weekend everyone :beer:* 

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Massive Amounts of Solo Werks Emails - No Problem, our staff are on it!* 

All orders placed over the weekend have been processed and are on the dock ready for UPS/FedEx to pickup this afternoon. 

Tracking numbers will follow later today. 

Remember, we accept all major Credit Cards as well as PayPal! 

Keep the requests & questions coming! 

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Mid Week Bump!* 

Another busy day at the warehouse - all orders have been processed and tracking is being uploaded right now. 

A recommendation for those of you in harsher climates - invest the extra $10 in a can of Boesheild T-9 spray - More info on the benefits of Boesheild can be found on their website: Boesheild Online 










*Top Tip: It also makes adjusting the coilovers much easier as it lubricates the threads etc...., and then it leaves a protective coating after!* 

Available on all Solo Werks product pages on our website as an add on product - free shipping with your order of the coilover kit  

Let us know if you have any questions! 

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Just a bit of Robot Chicken Star Wars Crazy for a Thursday Bump * 

As always, all PM's, Emails and orders have been processed and have been replied & shipped :thumbup: 

We look forward to hearing from you! 

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Better get Cheery before Vader gets all Force Chokie on us LOL*

Thanks again to everyone who has PM'd or emailed for more info!

All orders have been processed and shipped so far today, still a bit of time before FedEx & UPS pickup.

If we haven't already, we look forward to hearing from you!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Thursday Bump!!!
*
Another busy day leading up to Xmas 

Thanks to everyone who has ordered so far this week - let us know if you have any questions!

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Because we all need a laugh Today*

Have a safe weekend people.

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*If It was cold enough to do this at the shop - it would already be done *

It was a crazy weekend at AMI!

Thank you to everyone who sent in their order through our website and via E-invoice over PayPal!

Our staff worked hard to get everyone's orders out by the shipping pickup deadline, including all the Rush Orders that were placed!

Everyone should have tracking in their inbox's already!

Let us know if you have any questions or if there is anything more we can do for you :thumbup:

Thanks again!
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Quick Tuesday Bump!*

Just a quick bump while we finish shipping out the orders from the last 24 hours!

Tracking numbers are being uploaded in the next hour - let us know if you have any questions.

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Mid Week - Time for a Drink - Imperial Style*

I was going to make an end of the world joke, but with a Death Star ice cube I thought that might be making a joke for _*Alderaan*_ reasons. (LOL)

Thanks to everyone who has put their orders in this week! All PM's and Emails have also been responded to.

Thanks!!!!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

Any reviews on these? Currently in the market for a set.


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

ptfern said:


> Any reviews on these? Currently in the market for a set.


Here one I found with a quick search for you to look at:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...review-thread-for-CC-DIY&highlight=solo+werks

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

[video=dailymotion;x7ovmw]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x7ovmw_bob-doug-12-days-of-christmas-anima_creation#.UNiy9nfIl8E[/video]

*Happy Holidays Everyone from the Staff and Families at AMI :beer:*

Here is a bit of Classic Holiday Canadiana for all of you out there :thumbup:

We will be back to work on the 27th, but if you send us a PM or email we will do our best to reply ASAP.

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

Sales @ AMI said:


> Here one I found with a quick search for you to look at:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...review-thread-for-CC-DIY&highlight=solo+werks
> 
> ...



Thanks. Looks good, but decided to go with the Bilstein setup. :thumbup:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Happy Holidays to everyone and Boxing Day to our Canadian customers, friends and Family!*

Today I was looking to post up something holiday star wars style, but I saw this on my Facebook Feed from Falken Tire and had to share. Check out their FB page for more cool stuff. (click the image above for the full size version) 

For those of you in the white stuff, I hope you are having as much fun as this guy :thumbup:

Our shipping department will be open tomorrow and Friday getting out all of your orders from the last few days.

Let us know if you have any questions.

Happy Holidays, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Star Wars Ice Cube Trays *

Over the last few weeks I posted some Star Wars goodies that I have been getting a lot of PM's about, so I thought I would make this post 

The Star Wars Ice Tray's of the Death Star, X-wing Fighters, Han Solo in Carbonite and more can be found at ThinkGeek.com in their Kitchen Tech Section - Click here to Check it out!

I currently have the Han Solo and R2D2 Ice trays, and I am just waiting for the Death Star's to come back in stock :beer::beer:

*Now back to business  *

All PM's, emails and orders have been processed and Orders are shipped awaiting pickup by their respective carriers.

UPS and FedEx have informed us that they will NOT be picking up from our warehouse on Monday or Tuesday for the holiday, so any orders placed between now and Tuesday will be shipped out on Wednesday January 2, 2013

Let us know if you have any questions, and have a great weekend!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*We all know what Han Solo had on his To Do list, what is on your Mod List for 2013???*

*We have had a really busy first couple of weeks of 2013 with in house installs and Solo Werks coilovers flying off the shelf!*

The Solo Werks Coilover Sale is still on at $499 shipped in the lower 48, with no anticipated end in site!

All orders placed have been processed and are on their way to their new owners :thumbup:

Let us know if you have any questions or need more info on the Solo Werks products or any thing else we carry at AMI :beer:

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*ITS FUNKY FRIDAY!!!!* 

For those who ordered this week, all orders have been processed and shipped - tracking numbers should be in your inbox by now. Give us a PM if you have not received your tracking yet. 

For everyone else, keep the questions, post install pics and reviews coming and Have a Great Weekend 

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Can't wait until spring to order a set of these. :thumbup: 

Question: is it possible to get these powdercoated after purchase and maintain the warranty? Simply because I live in the rust belt and want some extra protection against corrosion.


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

notamechanic said:


> Can't wait until spring to order a set of these. :thumbup:
> 
> Question: is it possible to get these powder coated after purchase and maintain the warranty? Simply because I live in the rust belt and want some extra protection against corrosion.


 Powder coated no as the heat would damage the seals and the shock inside, painted yes but only the body on the fronts not the threads as you would not be able to adjust them! (the rear shocks are already painted) 

And in reality the body is not the concern as they are already coated in heavy Zinc plating. It is really the threads you want to protect as they have the friction of the threaded collars that rub on the coating as you adjust them. 

Simplest thing to do is to use a product on the threads like the Boesheild T9 that we recommend that coats the threads with a waxy like film that protects the metal from corrosion. 

Check out their site for more info: Boesheild.com


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Happy Monday!* 

We hope you all had a great weekend, and that the Hockey Fans out there enjoyed the first games of the season - even if their teams went 0-2 :banghead: 

All orders, PM's and emails have been processed / answered and tracking numbers are on the way. 

One question I have been getting a lot of lately is about Spare Parts... 

Yes, every component of the Solo Werks kits is available separately :beer:, just PM or email us with what you need and we can get you your price delivered to you! 

Let us know if you have any questions. 

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Too Soon? * 

Thanks again to everyone who placed their orders over the last 24 hours - Our shipping department has everything ready for pickup, and you should already have tracking info. 

Thanks!!! 

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Wednesday Bump!* 

Thanks again to everyone who has ordered! 

Let us know if you have any questions, and don't forget to post up if you have already purchased with your experiences  

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*....... lolz *

Its been a crazy couple of weeks here at AMI. Most of the staff are still out with the flu, but fueled with Rockstar and Emergen-C I have been able to hold down the fort and get all orders out and all emails answered - like a boss :beer: lol

We are back to normal now, and all orders, PM's and emails have been responded to and tracking numbers are on their way for today.

Thanks again for the great support, and we hope to meet many of you in the upcoming months during the show season!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Keep On Target!!! *

We are almost back to full strength at AMI, and our staff is ahead of the game today - All Orders, Emails and PM's are answered processed and shipped!

Tracking for all orders has already been sent out :thumbup:

*For those of you on in the North East that have that crazy storm bearing down on you - STAY SAFE!!!* :beer:

Have a great weekend!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Made my order.  Can't wait!


----------



## caughtbycops (Apr 9, 2012)

Placed my order today, including the density mounts


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Now for all of you Gamers out there....*

Having just recently gotten into the MMO stuff - Star Wars the Old Republic of course :beer: - this struck me as really funny 

All PM's, emails and Orders are answered, processed and shipped!!!
Let us know if you have any questions, we are here to help before, during and after the sale :wave:

Thanks, 

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*
We have always been curious as to how far away you could force choke someone... 

Happy Hump Day everyone!*

Thanks again to everyone for their PM's, emails and of course orders.

All orders received before 3:00PM pacific time today have been shipped, and tracking numbers have been emailed to everyone!

Let us know if you have any questions and we can get them answered!

Thanks again, 

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

Got home from work yesterday to see that FedEx had dropped off a big box that says Solo Werks on the side of it.  Can't wait to do the install! Thanks AMI!


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

dieracks said:


> Got home from work yesterday to see that FedEx had dropped off a big box that says Solo Werks on the side of it.  Can't wait to do the install! Thanks AMI!


Great!!! 

Don't forget to post up a review when you get them installed! :beer:

Thanks,
Glen @ AMI


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

dieracks said:


> Got home from work yesterday to see that FedEx had dropped off a big box that says Solo Werks on the side of it.  Can't wait to do the install! Thanks AMI!


Yours must have been on the same FedEx truck as mine!


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

Sales @ AMI said:


> Great!!!
> 
> Don't forget to post up a review when you get them installed! :beer:
> 
> ...


Will do!


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> Yours must have been on the same FedEx truck as mine!


There's a good chance they were lol!


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Fluid Change day on my TT * 

*Engine Oil, Fuel Filter and Haldex Oil and Filter....

What are you doing to your Dub Today????*

Thanks again to everyone who sent in their RFQ's and those who placed their orders!

Let us know if you would like a quote or have any questions on the suspension or any of the other products that we offer :thumbup:

Thanks,
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

What is the difference between part numbers S1VW006 and S1VW007? And which is the right one for the CC?


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

dieracks said:


> What is the difference between part numbers S1VW006 and S1VW007? And which is the right one for the CC?


The 006 has a lighter spring rate than the 007 

The 007 would be the one for your CC 

Thanks,
Glen @ AMI


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

Sales @ AMI said:


> The 006 has a lighter spring rate than the 007
> 
> The 007 would be the one for your CC
> 
> ...


Cool thanks


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Back to Work Monday!*

Another crazy week begins at AMI! 

We had a bit of a glitch on Friday and the tracking numbers did not go out for everyone, but your orders are on their way and we are manually updating the system now with Friday's and today's tracking.

Let us know if you have any questions!

Thanks again for the great support!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

Got mine today! What's with the air freshener in the box?


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

poopie said:


> Got mine today! What's with the air freshener in the box?


I am guessing your are talking about the aerosol can in the box? If so it is the Boeshield T-9 anti corrosion spray that you ordered :beer:

If not, take a pic and email it over to us and I can identify the stowaway!

Thanks
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Tuesday Bump!*

Thanks to everyone who has placed their order over the last 24h :thumbup:

Tracking numbers will be a bit late today, but all orders received are going on the truck as we speak :beer:

Let us know if you have any questions eace:

Glen @ AMI


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

which one of the employees lost their yankee candle fragrance unit? haha this was chilling in my box when i opened it.


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

That is just plain weird. 

I just asked my staff, and called Solo Werks about this and no one has ever seen one of those before, let alone had one near a box opcorn:

Was the box strapped up in white plastic strapping???

I guess the shipping gods decided you get a bonus 

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

haha yeah odd for sure. I opened the box up and there it was. I wish i got the fragrance refill with it.


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Happy Friday Everyone!

Thanks for all the orders this week!*

For those of you that have purchased, if you are performing the installation yourself over the weekend, and are unsure at all about any of the installation steps send us a PM or email with your contact number and can give you a call back and walk you through it! 

Thanks again, and have a great weekend :thumbup:

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Anyone else need one of these tonight  :thumbup:*

Its been a long one here today at AMI, full of internet crashes and dropped phone calls!

But at the end of the day it looks like we have been able to get all the orders out and return all the missed calls, voice mails and emails :beer:

Thanks for everyone's patience, and of course your orders.

Send us a PM if we missed your call, and we can get back to you.

Thanks again for all the patience and the orders eace:

Now back to those bottles - R2, make mine a double!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*This Cat is Awesome :vampire:*

I hope everyone's week is going well! It's been pretty crazy here at AMI and it looks like we have been doing a good job selling Solo Werks out of house and home on some kits, but not to fear more is in production!

Let us know if you have any questions, and we can get you taken care of ASAP.

Thanks!

*Glen @ AMI :beer:*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Its been a while, I know * 

We have been crazy so far this month thanks to everyone out there building their projects for this season! 

I want to personally thank everyone that has called, emailed and PM'd and of course a special thanks to everyone that has ordered from AMI :thumbup: 

The Sale is still on and we are shipping kits everyday, and getting tracking numbers out every night. 

Let us know if you have any questions, we are here to help! 

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Who Else needs a bit of Bass to power through the week? - 

Han and Chewy have you covered.*

Hey Everyone, 

Thanks again for all the orders, PM's and emails on the Solo Werks kits!

As always all orders are on the dock ready for pickup, and tracking numbers have already been uploaded - check your email for updates!

Let us know if you have any additional questions

Thanks!!!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

I emailed and pm'd...

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Turb02 said:


> I emailed and pm'd...
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


You sir have mail!


Glen @ AMI


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Sales @ AMI said:


> You sir have mail!
> 
> 
> Glen @ AMI


Replied

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Happy Easter Everyone! :wave:*

Some of the staff were in today catching up on a few emails and orders, so all open orders have been fulfilled and as FedEx and UPS both picked up today they are already on their way to their new owners :thumbup:

Have a happy and safe Easter Weekend! eace:

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## esachs (Jan 5, 2012)

The website says that your out of stock until may. Is this true?


----------



## MIA_CC (Dec 8, 2012)

esachs said:


> The website says that your out of stock until may. Is this true?


Is it???? :/ lol


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

esachs said:


> The website says that your out of stock until may. Is this true?


Unfortunately this is correct. 

On the Solo Werks kits, the only difference between the CC recommended kit (S1VW007 also recommended for the new Passat and the Wagon MK5/6's) and the GTI or Jetta kit (S1VW006) is the rear spring being heavier - but the design and fitment is the same but it would make your CC lower and it would not have the same load carrying capabilities for larger loads in the rear end.

With that said, you can install the Standard kit (S1VW006) in your CC no problem.

If you would like to pick up the kit with the lighter spring and find that the rear does not get the height you are looking for (on the higher end of the spectrum) Solo has agreed to send out a set of the heavy rear springs when they get them back in stock some time in early May at no extra charge.

I have customers running on both versions of the rear springs, and they are all very happy with the setup - it really comes down to where you want the car to sit. If you are only looking for an inch-1.5" drop, then you will probably want the heavy springs, if you are looking to go from 1.5-2.5 then the lighter spring is your man

Let me know if you have any questions, we are here to help!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

So the 006 kit has softer springs in the rear, making it drop more?

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Turb02 said:


> So the 006 kit has softer springs in the rear, making it drop more?
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


That is correct, they will go lower than the springs included in the S1VW007 coilover kit.

Glen @ AMI


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Sales @ AMI said:


> That is correct, they will go lower than the springs included in the S1VW007 coilover kit.
> 
> Glen @ AMI


Thanks. What are the rear spring rates of each (006 and 007)?


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Turb02 said:


> Thanks. What are the rear spring rates of each (006 and 007)?


Approximately 300 on the 006 and 400 on the 007 working range.

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Anyone have an extra Wookiee?*

I hope everyone had a great weekend. All Orders from the weekend have been processed and tracking is already issued - check your email!

All questions via PM, Email and VM have been answered 

If you have not received a reply from us, please resend!!!!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*For the Gamers out there - You know what I am talking about....*

Another Amazing day at AMI - super busy with another pallet load of orders going out. 

Thanks again to everyone who has called, PM'd, emailed and Ordered :wave:

Two more days until the weekend so get your orders in ASAP 

Thanks again, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

At Disney this past week and picked this up...









Any updated timeframe for the 007 springs?

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice!!!^^^

Nothing new yet on the timeline, but we have had about a half dozen customers that have received the lighter spring kit for now and will be getting the heavier rear spring once they arrive 

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Oh hell yah*

I can almost imagine Luke, Ben and the droids rollin Mos Eisley in this bad boy.

They most certainly would have got a lot more credits than they did when they sold the real speeder [drive]

On a more serious note, our thoughts are with everyone in Boston now - lets find these people and....

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Hey Everyone, *

We get a lot of requests for pics of cars with Solo Werks coilovers installed, but we have only received a few directly from our customers.

But with the power of social media and tagging of photos, you can check out a few pics that we found on the net through Instagram :thumbup:
*
Click the image to see more!*



*Thanks!
Glen @ AMI* :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*I'm still laughing at this, and now the song is stuck in my head.... 

Your Welcome *
*
Ohhhhh, AMI is the Tuner in your Neighborhood, in your Neighborhood.... lol*

Anyways, thanks for the PM's, Emails and calls today.

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Time for the Weekend!*

Its been a long week here at AMI, and we are ready to take it easy.

We will be in and out of the office on the weekend working on some projects, so keep the PM's and Emails coming!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Parenting: You're doing it right!* 

Another crazy week at AMI. Thanks again to everyone who has emailed, called, PM'd and of course ordered :thumbup: 

The sale is still on, and going strong. 

Let us know if you have any questions on the sale or the product itself - we are fully versed in all things Solo Werks!! 

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Burger King issues the order for the Great Jedi Purge??? - is the King actually Palpatine under that mask??? LOL* 

Its been another crazy start to the week, with not much time to post - but all Emails, PM's and orders have been replied to / shipped! 

Thanks! 

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Stay Classy Empire :beer:* 

Have a great weekend everyone - time for a few beers and some Playoff Hockey. 

Let us know if you have any questions! 

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*So what did you do on May the 4th? * 

Another great start to a busy week after May the 4th and Revenge of the Fifth (AKA Cinco de Mayo) :beer: 

Let us know if you have any questions! 

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Vadering - This actually makes more sense to me than Planking or Owling....*

All orders have been processed and tracking numbers are on their way to the new owners inbox's [up]

We will be traveling to an event on Friday, so if you hit voice mail please DO leave a message and we can call you back!

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Movie time Anyone???*

Another busy weekend, and what looks to be another another crazy week at AMI :thumbup::thumbup:

All orders from the weekend and today have been filled and will be picked up by UPS / FedEx in the next hour - Check your email for tracking!

Thanks again, and keep the Requests coming!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*So what are your plans for the Weekend?*

Thanks again to everyone who called, PM'd and emailed in this week!

All orders are processed and on their way out to their new owners, with more stock coming in on Monday!

Let us know if you have any questions over the weekend, we will be in and out of the office getting ready for the next two weekends shows:

*Fastivus 



& Wuste 2013 

*

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

Just ordered my set on Friday. I see you guys are also the eBay sellers for these since AMI popped up on my paypal. Excited to put them in before Wuste.


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

X37 said:


> Just ordered my set on Friday. I see you guys are also the eBay sellers for these since AMI popped up on my paypal. Excited to put them in before Wuste.


Congrats!!! Thanks for the order!

Look forward to seeing you at Wuste! 

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

Sales @ AMI said:


> Congrats!!! Thanks for the order!
> 
> Look forward to seeing you at Wuste!
> 
> Glen @ AMI :beer:


Thanks for the lighting fast shipping! I blinked and they were here. Put on my Solo Werks coilovers last night at 7PM spun them all the way down and slapped on the Bentley Wheels with a 5mm spacer up front. 










Hope you guys will be selling shirts and stickers out there. See ya at Wuste!

Edit: Drove to Wuste with my coils down, rode amazing couldn't even tell that I'm not on stock suspension. I HIGHLY recommend these to anyone looking for coils.


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*
Happy Friday - Who is ready for the long Weekend???*

For those of you hitting up Fastivus in SoCal this weekend, come see us at the Solo Werks booth - we will be there all weekend with the *Solo Equipped B6 Passat Avant on display *:beer:

Play hard and Stay safe!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

Thank you guys for all the love you showed me at Wuste. That was beyond top notch customer service, my passengers and I are very grateful for the treatment!


----------



## trevcummings (Jun 3, 2013)

*Knocking in rear suspension*

Hi guys i recently had a solo werks S1 kit installed in my 2003 VW Jetta wagon tdi and i am getting a knocking from the rear of the car over some bumps. It almost looks like the progressive coils are banging together Any feed back would be great!!


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

Can you still purchase the Solo-Werk Coilovers for $499 shipped? If so where? There website says $599.


----------



## outlaw9958 (Sep 20, 2006)

volkscedes said:


> Can you still purchase the Solo-Werk Coilovers for $499 shipped? If so where? There website says $599.


 I just ordered a set from the website, they are $499.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

outlaw9958 said:


> I just ordered a set from the website, they are $499.


 Can you send me a direct link please . They are showing $599 when I was on there site. Btw, do these coilovers come with everything for installation?


----------



## outlaw9958 (Sep 20, 2006)

volkscedes said:


> Can you send me a direct link please . They are showing $599 when I was on there site. Btw, do these coilovers come with everything for installation?


 The link is in the first post of this thread. And yes, they should come with everything. Although, I think most recommend buying new strut mounts and bearings.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

outlaw9958 said:


> The link is in the first post of this thread. And yes, they should come with everything. Although, I think most recommend buying new strut mounts and bearings.


 Typically they last to around 70-80k miles, so not really necessary. Some people at my mileage (32,000) still do them just to refresh them while they are out but i may pass. What about you?


----------



## outlaw9958 (Sep 20, 2006)

volkscedes said:


> Typically they last to around 70-80k miles, so not really necessary. Some people at my mileage (32,000) still do them just to refresh them while they are out but i may pass. What about you?


 I'm at 93k, so I'm replacing them. If I had your mileage, I probably wouldn't do it either.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

outlaw9958 said:


> I'm at 93k, so I'm replacing them. If I had your mileage, I probably wouldn't do it either.


 Thanks outlaw, please post up photos once you get them on. Who is installing them for you? Will you be on stock wheels with them?


----------



## outlaw9958 (Sep 20, 2006)

volkscedes said:


> Thanks outlaw, please post up photos once you get them on. Who is installing them for you? Will you be on stock wheels with them?


 I'll probably install them myself, if I have the time. If not, I have a local shop that can do it. I'm keeping the stock 18s for now. I'll be sure to post some pics when I'm done.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

outlaw9958 said:


> I'll probably install them myself, if I have the time. If not, I have a local shop that can do it. I'm keeping the stock 18s for now. I'll be sure to post some pics when I'm done.


 Which 18s do you have? Let me know if you ever want 17s. I am on the stock Phoenix's wrapped in brand new Hanook's. I cant wait to see the finished product:beer::thumbup:


----------



## outlaw9958 (Sep 20, 2006)

volkscedes said:


> Which 18s do you have? Let me know if you ever want 17s. I am on the stock Phoenix's wrapped in brand new Hanook's. I cant wait to see the finished product:beer::thumbup:


 I have Daytona's with new Michelin Pilot Sports, which is the main reason I'm not upgrading to 19s at the moment.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

outlaw9958 said:


> I have Daytona's with new Michelin Pilot Sports, which is the main reason I'm not upgrading to 19s at the moment.


 Very nice, let me know if you are ever interested or know anyone interested in ...http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6061670-F-T-My-OEM-17-s-for-your...


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

$457.80 for Raceland Ultimo's shipped or $499.00 shipped Solo-Werks?????? Who goes lower and has better quality? I know people dog on Racelands, but really, they cant be that diff, there both simliar in pricing...People say good and bad things about Solo's too...people love FK and FK and Solo-Werks are related....so which is it...Ultimo RL's or Solo's for my CC? Gonna order this week! First time coilover owner so, kinda excited.


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

volkscedes said:


> $457.80 for Raceland Ultimo's shipped or $499.00 shipped Solo-Werks?????? Who goes lower and has better quality? I know people dog on Racelands, but really, they cant be that diff, there both simliar in pricing...People say good and bad things about Solo's too...people love FK and FK and Solo-Werks are related....so which is it...Ultimo RL's or Solo's for my CC? Gonna order this week! First time coilover owner so, kinda excited.


 Solo-Werks. I've had Racelands on my MK3 and they made me hate my car. Solo-Werks ride great. Now go click buy for some Solos.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

X37 said:


> Solo-Werks. I've had Racelands on my MK3 and they made me hate my car. Solo-Werks ride great. Now go click buy for some Solos.


 HAH! Done! Seriously done. You should be a awesome salesman someday...Now can you come to florida and install them and save me the price of another set of coilovers for installation?:banghead:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*And meanwhile in Europe....* 

A Stormtrooper Family crosses the street to catch the VW taxi! 

Another great start to a great week! 

Thanks to everyone who placed orders this weekend, our shipping department has every order packed and waiting for the drivers to pickup tonight :thumbup: Check your email for tracking info! 

Don't forget to make a new thread with your reviews and submit them to [email protected] to get your free Solo Werks Coilover T-shirt  

For those of you that may be on the fence or just looking for more info, check out and Like the Solo Werks Facebook Page :beer: 

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*I think we all feel this way every now and then...* 

Thanks again to everyone for their request for quotes! 

All orders have been picked up by their respective carriers, and tracking will be emailed out shortly. 

Let us know if you have any questions, we are here to help! 

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

Sales @ AMI said:


> *I think we all feel this way every now and then...*
> 
> Thanks again to everyone for their request for quotes!
> 
> ...


 Ordering mine this friday or saturday!


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Gotta love the Internal Power Struggle between Good and Evil...* 

Sometimes it gets a bit of help from external..... _*Forces*_... lol  

Thanks again to everyone who sent in request for quotes or additional information, and of course a BIG thanks to everyone who placed their order over the weekend! 

The Sale is still going strong, and stock level is good on almost all kits! 

Let us know if you have any questions, we are here to help! 

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## GreenWagen (Mar 4, 2008)

Any reviews on the ride quality? I don't want to go super low. I'm debating on springs or these. Any opinions?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

GreenWagen said:


> Any reviews on the ride quality? I don't want to go super low. I'm debating on springs or these. Any opinions?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


I know I am a the vendor here, but I have spent quite a bit of time in one of my customers B6 Passat Wagons over the last few weeks taking it to shows as well as installing some power upgrades :thumbup:

Here is a shot of the wagon in the solo werks Fastivus flyer:










As you can see it is quite low, and the tires are pretty much band aids 

The ride quality is incredible, even under load (we had the whole Solo Werks booth inside the wagon to Fastivus), which was about 3-400lbs of cargo in the back as well as the two 225lbs driver and copilot 

It is a very daily driver friendly ride, and has me wanting to purchase a wagon like this for my daily and shop vehicle 

Just my $0.02 :beer:

Thanks,
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*So What are you Up to this Weekend????*

Thanks for another great week of RFQ's, questions and Orders for the Solo Werks Coilovers & Components.

We have been doing our best to keep a steady amount of inventory on our shelves to ensure that we can ship out same day you order :beer:

Thanks again!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*HAM SOLO!!!!! 

When I saw this, I laughed so hard my drink came out my nose []*

I hope everyone had a great weekend! :beer:

Another large batch of Solo Werks kits went out today from the weekend's orders, and tracking is being inputted as we speak.

Let us know if you have any questions!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Your move Internet... LOL *

Thanks again to everyone who has placed their order for Solo Werks Coilovers through AMI! We were informed today that we are Solo Werks's top selling dealer in the USA & Canada :thumbup: And we owe it all to the great enthusiasts on VW Vortex :wave:

Solo Werks has also asked us if we can request more pictures of the vehicles that are running Solo Werks Coilovers for a new Gallery they will be installing on their website and for the Solo Werks Facebook page.

Send your pictures into us at [email protected] along with your mailing address and shirt size and we will send out a Solo Werks Coilover T-shirt, compliments of AMI and Solo Werks 

As always, let us know if you have any questions on the Solo Werks product line, or if you would like to get a set for yourself 

Thanks again, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Welcome to the Weekend!!!*

:beer::beer:Happy Canada Day Long Weekend to our fellow Canadians around the world:beer::beer:

All orders have been processed and are shipping out as we speak :thumbup:

We will be in the office most of the weekend working on a few of our project cars, and will be monitoring our PM's and emails :thumbup:

Our warehouse is well stocked with all Solo Werks part #'s, so we ship daily!

Let us know if you have any questions, we are here for you eace:

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

Sales @ AMI said:


> *Welcome to the Weekend!!!*
> 
> :beer::beer:Happy Canada Day Long Weekend to our fellow Canadians around the world:beer::beer:
> 
> ...


 Hi do you have any in stock? If i made my order today how many buisness days? Also who do you use to ship with? Thank you kindly.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

outlaw9958 said:


> I just ordered a set from the website, they are $499.


pics? how are they holding up? about to call them when they open to buy a set!


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

volkscedes said:


> Hi do you have any in stock? If i made my order today how many buisness days? Also who do you use to ship with? Thank you kindly.


Hello volkscedes, thanks for the questions!

Yes we have the CC kits in stock 

We normally ship same day, but it all depends on when the orders come in. Currently our warehouse is only working from 6am to noon pacific time due to the 114F heat wave rolling through central California, so you would need to get the order in before 11am pacific time to get it out same day.

Transit times vary, but to the east coast it is 5 business days.

We use FedEx Home shipping for our residential customers, and they deliver Tuesday through Saturday.

Thanks!
Glen @AMI


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

Sales @ AMI said:


> Hello volkscedes, thanks for the questions!
> 
> Yes we have the CC kits in stock
> 
> ...


Hi Glen, I believe we spoke. I called earlier with all the questions, haha. I will be making my order tomorrow at noon my time! :beer::beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*
As it is Canada Day in my country, I wanted to post something Canadian , but there is always the Star Wars side of it...
*
Welcome to a week of Holidays! Happy Canada day today and July the 4th for our American friends and Family later this week.

All orders from this weekend have been processed and shipped already :beer:

Currently our USA warehouse is only working from 6am to noon pacific time due to the 114F heat wave rolling through central California, so order cut off will be at 11am pacific time to get it out same day.

Let us know if you have any questions, we are here to help!!!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

Sales @ AMI said:


> *
> As it is Canada Day in my country, I wanted to post something Canadian , but there is always the Star Wars side of it...
> *
> Welcome to a week of Holidays! Happy Canada day today and July the 4th for our American friends and Family later this week.
> ...


Hey Glen, im Gonna make my order tomorrow!:beer::beer: Quick question im gonna go with the option for the upgraded bushings...thats 598 shipped? just wanted to make sure theres no seperate shipping for them .


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

volkscedes said:


> Hey Glen, im Gonna make my order tomorrow!:beer::beer: Quick question im gonna go with the option for the upgraded bushings...thats 598 shipped? just wanted to make sure theres no seperate shipping for them .


You are correct, there is no additional charge for shipping.

If you would like to order on our website, Click Here  and simply select the 

Upgraded Strut Mount Option

And it will add it to the order without additional shipping charges.

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

I absolutely love my solowerks I got from AMI, however, to prevent anyone from having the same issue I had I would remind you... 

PURCHASE THE $95 UPGRADED STRUT MOUNT OPTION!!! AND DO NOT FORGET TO PURCHASE STRUT BUSHING/BEARINGS!!! ($16 each)

i was unaware that I needed bushings and after install had horrible noises. After going back and installing the bushings I couldn't be happier!!!!! 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

Sales @ AMI said:


> You are correct, there is no additional charge for shipping.
> 
> If you would like to order on our website, Click Here  and simply select the
> 
> ...


Thanks Glen! Putting my order in tomorrow!



brunoxmatoss said:


> I absolutely love my solowerks I got from AMI, however, to prevent anyone from having the same issue I had I would remind you...
> 
> PURCHASE THE $95 UPGRADED STRUT MOUNT OPTION!!! AND DO NOT FORGET TO PURCHASE STRUT BUSHING/BEARINGS!!! ($16 each)
> 
> ...


Great to know! But im confused..what else is new. I thought The upgraded strut mount came with bearings...so i thought it came with bushings too???


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

Sales @ AMI said:


> You are correct, there is no additional charge for shipping.
> 
> If you would like to order on our website, Click Here  and simply select the
> 
> ...


Thanks Glen! Putting my order in tomorrow!



brunoxmatoss said:


> I absolutely love my solowerks I got from AMI, however, to prevent anyone from having the same issue I had I would remind you...
> 
> PURCHASE THE $95 UPGRADED STRUT MOUNT OPTION!!! AND DO NOT FORGET TO PURCHASE STRUT BUSHING/BEARINGS!!! ($16 each)
> 
> ...


Great to know! But im confused..what else is new. I thought The upgraded strut mount came with bearings...so i thought it came with bushings too??? Btw pics?


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

volkscedes said:


> Thanks Glen! Putting my order in tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> Great to know! But im confused..what else is new. I thought The upgraded strut mount came with bearings...so i thought it came with bushings too??? Btw pics?


The upper assembly of the MK5/6 platform is a 2 piece unit which consists of:


Rubber/Metal upper mount
Bearing
 

The bearing fits in the recess of the upper mount.

We do have these available to be added to the order if you do not wish to use your original ones for $24 for the pair, which is now available on the drop down add on products on each of the Solo kits.










Let me know if you have any additional questions!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

Sales @ AMI said:


> The upper assembly of the MK5/6 platform is a 2 piece unit which consists of:
> 
> 
> Rubber/Metal upper mount
> ...


That cleared everything up. Great photo, thanks!!!!!!!eace:


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

volkscedes said:


> Thanks Glen! Putting my order in tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> Great to know! But im confused..what else is new. I thought The upgraded strut mount came with bearings...so i thought it came with bushings too??? Btw pics?


You sure? I thought you were buying the eibach springs, for 300 installed?

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

Turb02 said:


> You sure? I thought you were buying the eibach springs, for 300 installed?
> 
> Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


I am, i am no longer getting the Solos. Down the road im sure I will. I am glad i under how they work better. Thanks Turbo.


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Happy Forth of July to all our American Friends, Family and Customers!*

Have a great day of grilling, family, fireworks and summer relaxation! :beer:

Thanks!

Glen & the staff and families at AMI! eace:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*SHUT THEM ALL DOWN!!!!!*

I am still laughing at this one....

Thanks to everyone who has ordered, emailed, PM'd and called about the Solo Werks product line!

All current orders are in process and the kits are shipping daily :thumbup:

Let us know if you have any questions, we are here to help eace:

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Emperor Family Guy Cat mu hu ha ha*

Have some fun on the Star Wars Sound Boards Click Here = Afternoon Shot....Your welcome :beer:

That is all, no selling today just some fun 

Let us know if you have any questions on the Solo Werks product.

We look forward to hearing from you!!!!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Only a few more days until Waterfest - One less thing to wait for!*

For those of you that are already running Solo Werks coilovers I will be helping out Solo Werks at their booth this weekend at Waterfest, so come by and say hi and get a special edition free Solo Werks T-shirt just for liking their Facebook page!

I am told there will be show specials and product on hand (limited supply / first come first serve).

Let us know if you have any questions!

See you there!
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Happy Tuesday *

It was a long weekend, but we had a blast at Waterfest 19!

Thanks to the guys at Solo Werks and everyone we met out there :beer:

Shipping had another busy day today, and all orders are out and on their way to their new homes.

Let us know if you have any questions, we are here to help!

Thanks, 

Glen @ AMI :wave:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*This one made me laugh for a good five minutes * - for those of you that have kids you know what I mean!

Another busy day at AMI, with a good number of request and questions on the Solo Werks product line.

All orders and PM's have been processed and responded to, and tracking information has already been issued/emailed!

Let us know if there is anything else we can do for you.

Thanks,
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Having one of those Monday's? *

Thanks again for another great weekend of questions and orders!

All orders, PM's and questions have been processed/Answered :beer:

Let us know if you have any questions, we are here to help as always!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Have a great weekend 

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*LOL Vader, you so crazy.* 

Thanks to everyone who has emailed/pm'd in and of course purchased! 

Keep the questions coming, we are here to help! 

Thanks 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## im_lower (Feb 25, 2011)

Great coilovers :thumbup:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Sweet Setup  - Thursday Bump!*

Thanks again to everyone who has ordered. All PM's, Emails and Orders have been processed and tracking numbers will be following later this afternoon.

Let us know if you have any additional questions! :beer:

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*
They forgot Broda *

Welcome to the Weekend everyone!

Thanks for all the posts, PM's and orders 

We will be out of the office this weekend taking a well deserved bit of time off from the shop - have a great weekend and let us know if you have any questions.

Thanks
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*New Release! Solo Werks B6 / B7 A4 kits - 2wd and Quattro!*

Solo Werks has just released the kits for the B6/7 A4's. We have a limited quantity on the shelf for $499 shipped to the lower 48 States - So Tell your Audi Friends!

For everyone else, all orders, emails and PM's have been processed and answered. Tracking numbers will be issued in the next hour or so :beer:

Let us know if you have any questions, we are here to help!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*OMG its actually real!!!*

I thought this was just a cool retro concept but it is a legit game 

For those who would like to waste an afternoon or so, you can play it here: http://www.retromundi.com/games/shootemup-games/retro-wars-asteroids.html

Now back to business 

All orders have been processed and shipped out as well as all emails and PM's replied to.

Thanks!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Who is your Co Pilot?*

Well the staff have recovered from the weekend at WaterWerks on the Bay 2013 , and a great time was had by all!

We have caught up with all orders and tracking numbers will be sent out in an hour or so.

Let us know if you have any questions, as always we are here to help!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Casual Friday Anyone?*

Thanks again to everyone for the questions and orders this week!

Have a safe and fun Labor Day Long Weekend and we will see you on Tuesday:thumbup:

Thanks
*Glen @ AMI :beer:*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Just Awesome... That is all*

We hope everyone had a great long weekend!

Our shipping department has taken care of all orders that came in over the weekend and they are being loaded on the truck as I type this 

Tracking to follow shortly!

Thanks!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Time for the weekend - My Dogs are barking *

Its been another busy week here at AMI, and we would like to thank everyone who PM'd, emailed and called in :beer:

:wave: And of course a special thanks to everyone who ordered :wave:

Time for the weekend! Have a great one eace:

Thanks,
Glen @ AMI


----------



## Wall Street (Sep 10, 2013)

Sent you a PM Glen


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Wall Street said:


> Sent you a PM Glen


You have mail!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*You also love him... and he knows.*

Its been a very busy couple of weeks, with not a lot of posting on our end.

We have been touring around with Solo Werks the last few weekends to WaterWerks on the Bay, Dubfest and Big So Cal Euro. It was great to meet many of you in person!

We are back at the office now and back to regular work for a while 

Let us know if you have any question on this or any other products we carry!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*What are you looking to do this Weekend? *

Thanks to everyone for their PM's and orders this week:thumbup:

Let us know if you have any questions on this or any other products we carry, and have a great weekend!

Thanks,
Glen @ AMI :wave:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*This is Siccccckkkkk - Time to buy some Lego!*

I hope everyone had a great weekend!

For those of you going to H20 International, we have a special 3 day shipping available for a great price that can get you parts by Thursday if ordered by Noon on Tuesday... :beer:

Let us know if you have any questions!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Soooooo is a lowered VW's Nemesis a Speed Bump or Pot Hole or????*

Thanks to everyone for another great week. We were able to get quite a few customers in a happy place getting their orders expressed out so they would arrive by today for those going to H20!

For those of you going, have a great and safe weekend, and post up a bunch of pics for the rest of us.

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Anyone have one of these I can borrow? Need to make a few repairs *

We hope everyone had a great weekend at H20i or wherever the days took you!

All PM's, VM's, Emails and Orders have been processed and responded to, with today's tracking information going out in about an hour.

Let us know if you have any additional questions.

Thanks!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*So Who is Getting Snow Already???*

Just a quick bump today, we are running short handed and all hands are on deck getting orders out!

Thanks again to everyone for their correspondence and orders so far this week!

We look forward to hearing from you!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*And there you have it!*

Quick post today, as we are busting hump to get the orders from the weekend on the truck and on their way!

And remember:
*
"A case of the Monday's would not be so bad if Mondays were Beer."*

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Ewok's, who knew?*

Another fun day at AMI answering questions and cranking out orders!

Let us know if you have any questions on any of the products we sell, we are here to help.

Thanks,
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*$50 Mail In Rebate from Solo Werks!!!!*

I hope everyone had a great weekend and an equally great Monday.

Solo Werks has just emailed us to let us know that all complete coilover kit purchases from participating dealers between *October 15th 2013 and December 31, 2013* they are offering the end user a *$50 Mail In rebate!!!*
*
That would make the VW & Audi kits net out to a total of $449 delivered anywhere in the lower 48 states!*
*
Simply purchase a Solo Werks Coilover kit from AMI between October 15, 2013 Until December 31, 2013, then mail in:


A copy of your AMI Receipt
The specially coded sticker from your Solo Werks Accessories Packet
The completed Rebate Form (click here for the PDF)
And Solo Werks will send you a check for $50 USD!

All retail customers in Canada, USA and Mexico (and their holdings) are eligible. Call 888-362-3117 or Email Us for more details.*

*Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Welcome to Wednesday!*

Quick early morning post today, we are out for training with Solo Werks today :beer:

Let us know if you have any questions and we will get back to you with the answers ASAP!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------

